# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Best cities to visit in Europe

## Maciamo

Based on my experience of travelling and living around Europe, I would like to make a list the the best cities by category, rating them respectively 1A, 1B, 2A, 2B, 3A and 3B. Note that I have listed Nordic countries or Ireland, and have only been to Praha and Budapest in Eastern Europe. Basically, the numeral ranking is about the overall beauty/quality, while the letters refer to the length of stay to fully enjoy the city (A the longest, C the shortest).

*1A : outstanding cities with enough sights for 1 to 2 weeks*

London
Rome
Florence
Paris

*1B : same as 1A, but with sights for less than 1 week (usually 2 or 3 days)*

Salamaca
Seville
Venice
Nice
Oxford
Cambridge
Praha
Vienna
Istanbul

*1C : same as 1B, but with sights for just one day*

Cordoba
Caceres
Evora
Pontevedra
Santiago de Compostela
Carcasonne
Monaco
Pisa
Lucca
San Gimignano
Siena
Lille
Luxembourg
Bruges
Maastricht
Bath
York

*2A : very good destinations with sightseeing for several days, but less impressive overall than those ranked 1A.*

Brussels
Amsterdam
Copenhagen
Stockholm
Barcelona
Madrid
Lisboa
Budapest
Athens

*2B : Same as 2A, but with sights that can be covered in 1 day*

Granada
Merida
Milano
Marseille
Nimes
Avignon
Montpellier
Antwerp
Namur
Delft
Leiden
Brighton
Stratford-upon-Avon

*3A : Less beautiful cities with enough exceptional attractions for several days*

Berlin

*3B : same as 3A but with sights that can be covered in 1 day
*
Bristol
Portsmouth
Salisbury
Canterbury
Munich
Frankfurt
Regensburg
Bonn
Trier
Aachen
Ghent
Gouda
Den Haag

----------


## Dutch Baka

you have been to all this places.. Damm i envy you!!!! hahaha... i agree with amsterdam, its a great city, but just for a couple of days. Paris is amazing, so agree with it too!!!!

----------


## Maciamo

> you have been to all this places.. Damm i envy you!!!! hahaha... i agree with amsterdam, its a great city, but just for a couple of days. Paris is amazing, so agree with it too!!!!


Yes, I've been to all these places. However, I only selected those where I had been in the last 6 years to keep the comparison fair (so that I can remember all with about the same intensity). I have travelled a lot with my wife around Europe before coming to Japan. We bought a 2-month Eurolines pass for the main cities and also stayed in Spain for 2 months. As for Belgium and England, don't forget that I am the author of the Eupedia Belgium Guide and England Guide.  :Poh:

----------


## Index

What about Krak&#243;w in category 1B.

----------


## Maciamo

> What about Krak&#243;w in category 1B.


I haven't been there, but I guess it's similar to Praha in ranking.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Three of my favourite cities are Chester - which I would rank 2C; Wells, the smallest city in the UK, which I would rank 1C; and Shrewsbury (strictly speaking not a city, but it feels like one), also 1C. I like Manchester too, but it would probably be 5A - lots to do, but it's ugly as sin! My own city - Stoke-on-Trent - I would rank as 5B. It is ugly, but there are lots of museums, enough for a few days - as long as you like ceramics! The only city I have been to outside the UK is Bruges, and I would agree with your ranking. We were there for 5 days, and if it hadn't been our honeymoon we would have been bored after a day or two.

----------


## Alma

oh i really envy you!!!

for me, barcelona was really impresive, but nevermind...

you've missed Sarajevo :) -''Europe's Best Kept Secret'' according to this

----------


## Maciamo

> The only city I have been to outside the UK is Bruges, and I would agree with your ranking. We were there for 5 days, and if it hadn't been our honeymoon we would have been bored after a day or two.


How comes you haven't done a day trip to Antwerp, Ghent or Brussels, which are all less than an hour away from Bruges ? Ghent is just 30min away and trains are really cheap in Belgium (compared to Britain).

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> How comes you haven't done a day trip to Antwerp, Ghent or Brussels, which are all less than an hour away from Bruges ?


Because I'm boring  :Okashii:

----------


## Kinsao

I'm not at all well travelled - out of those listed, I've only been to Paris, London, Barcelona, Oxford, Cambridge, York, Stratford and Portsmouth.  :Sad:  I'm glad Paris and London are near the top of your list - I love them both for different reasons!  :Poh:  

I really want to visit Riga, in Latvia - I plan to go there with some friends next summer. And we might go to Tallinn (Estonia) as well...  :Smiling:

----------


## Dutch Baka

i am planning to go to Praha with my wife this winter... it looks so beautiful on the photo's, and not that expensive...!!!! tell me more about Praha maciamo!!!!!

----------


## celtician

Prague (Praha) is a magnificent Baroque city, very surreal, alchemical and mysterious. You must visit the Jan Svankmajer art gallery and walk a lot in the old town. A visit to one of the cellar beer halls such as U Flecku is a must. Food is not so good but who needs it when you've got atmosphere in spades!! Go dere.

----------


## Harvey

Hey I'm going to Prague in Feb!

What do you mean by atmosphere in spades?

----------


## celtician

All you have to do is walk around the old city and you can feel it, no explanation necessary.

----------


## Kinsao

The best city to visit in Europe is........ LEICESTER!!!!  :Silly: 

OK, so the looks aren't really special, but the people are THE BEST!!!  :Smug:

----------


## Sensuikan San

No brainer ... _Paris_!

(_How would you like to be ...
Going insane with me ...?
Oh, what I'd give for a moment or two ...
Under the plaster of Paris with you ..._)  :Biggrin:  

W

----------


## FAM

I see that cities in my country are not mentioned.Anyway.
I'm from Bulgaria. A small country in the southeastern part of Europe.
If you visit it, I recommend you my native town Plovdiv. It has a great, charming atmosphere. As well as Nessebar. It is situated at the Black sea coast.
Melnik-the smallest town in Bulgaria with beautiful houses and great wine.

http://www.snimka.bg/album.php?album_id=11121&photo=20
http://www.snimka.bg/album.php?album_id=11121&photo=24
http://www.snimka.bg/album.php?album_id=11121&photo=32
http://www.snimka.bg/album.php?album_id=10319&photo=2
http://www.snimka.bg/album.php?album_id=10319&photo=4
http://www.snimka.bg/album.php?album_id=9664
http://www.snimka.bg/album.php?album_id=9664&photo=4
http://www.snimka.bg/album.php?album_id=10026&photo=16

The last two images are made in Balchik. A town which is situated north from Nessebar. Enjoy.

----------


## acquiredtarget

I've always been enjoyed Trondheim, Oslo, Budo, and Stockholm. London was also enjoyable and I have somegood memories of Cologne and and Trier.

----------


## 4321go

I heard Rome is a chaotic city ,so Rome should out of 1A .

----------


## Maciamo

> I heard Rome is a chaotic city ,so Rome should out of 1A .


This thread is not about best cities to _live_, but to _visit_. And few cities can rival Rome in matters of touristical sights and atmosphere. Even for living - and I have lived there a few months - Rome is an extraordinary city, despite being a bit noisy and chaotic (hardly more than Tokyo though).

----------


## 4321go

Right~ ! 




> Yes, I've been to al these places. However, I only selected those where i had been in the last 6 years to keep the comparison fair (so that I can remember all with about the same intensity). I have travelled a lot with my wife around Europe before coming to Japan. We bought a 2-month Eurolines pass for the main cities and also stayed in Spain for 2 months. As for Belgium and England, don't forget that I am the author of the Eupedia Belgium Guide and England Guide.



Oh, You like travell very much~ I even guess you are a profession traveller before~ .  :Smiling:

----------


## Sensuikan San

> No brainer ... _Paris_!
> 
> W


Just for the moment, though ... Paris might well be put on the "back-burner" !

What the heck is _really_ going on there ? Reminds me of the 1968 riots!

How sad.

W

----------


## Ma Cherie

> Just for the moment, though ... Paris might well be put on the "back-burner" !
> 
> What the heck is _really_ going on there ? Reminds me of the 1968 riots!
> 
> How sad.
> 
> W



Oh, now don't let a few riots keep you from visiting a wondeful city.  :Cool:  I'm sure those riots will be over soon (hopefully).

----------


## Dutch Baka

they Burned 2000 cars in total, in 2 weeks time or so... and last night it spread out to I thought 9 other france city's... so not so fun in there at the moment!! so paris goes to 1B.. ;)

----------


## wonderpt

Maciamo what did you see in Lisboa?

It's my home city, but now I live in a little village called "Azeit&#227;o"

----------


## Elizabeth van Kampen

Maciamo, did you ever visited Switzerland? I lived almost 9 years in Lausanne.
From my balcony I had the most beautiful view, Lac L&#233;man and then those mountains covered with snow. 
Although I am Francophile (love France and the French) I have been very happy in Lausanne. Often made a boat trip around the lake really wonderful, or just across the lake to Evian in France. I worked several years in Gen&#232;ve also a very beautiful and interesting town, but Lausanne stole my heart.

----------


## Maciamo

I don't know Switzerland so well. That's why I didn't list any town there.

----------


## toyski

why isn't copenhagen in your list?

----------


## Maciamo

> why isn't copenhagen in your list?


I must have forgotten. I will add it now.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

London is my favorite, but Amsterdam is a terrific, fun place.

----------


## sawyer

Yeah, great place to have fun, smoke some weed every day, and do nothing else. Don't you think, that Poland is more fun? I've been to Cracow (aston hostel), and it was just great. Cool staff, nice people and reasonable prices. 
And Cracow was stunning! Beautiful city.

----------


## overnight

I think Poland is way more fun! Last summer, when I went there with couple friends of mine we had totally unforgetable time! Best parties, best shopping centres,best monuments and everything! We were also very lucky, because we found this Aston Hostel and we saved loads of money, because it's really cheap! And I must say, there were several times, when we were too tired to go out for a party, so we stayed in our room and have a party of our own! :) Best time ever - Poland rocks!

----------


## sarmut

I envy too. :) And, I wonder if you have been in istanbul. Because I couldnt see it in your list and wonder your impression on it.

----------


## Gwyllgi

> I envy too. :) And, I wonder if you have been in istanbul. Because I couldnt see it in your list and wonder your impression on it.


If the world were ever in need of an enema .......

----------


## Maciamo

> I envy too. :) And, I wonder if you have been in istanbul. Because I couldnt see it in your list and wonder your impression on it.


Yes, I have been to Istanbul. I have now added it to the list. I hesitated between 1A, 1B and 2A. I saw almost everything in my guidebook in about 5 days, so I opted for 1B.

----------


## edao

Ah hem.....where might I ask is *Dundee*?  :Annoyed: 


ps. No seriously, no one should ever go anywhere near Dundee, the general rule is if you are traveling away from it you are going in the right direction.

----------


## Gwyllgi

> Ah hem.....where might I ask is *Dundee*? 
> 
> 
> ps. No seriously, no one should ever go anywhere near Dundee, the general rule is if you are traveling away from it you are going in the right direction.


Bloody good university though.

----------


## hillmanhunter1

I recently spent a weekend in Ljubljana and I thought that it was perfect for a break of that length, a pocket sized Baroque-style city, lots of lively streets, pedestrian friendly, good food and good value.

----------


## Joro

> I recently spent a weekend in Ljubljana and I thought that it was perfect for a break of that length, a pocket sized Baroque-style city, lots of lively streets, pedestrian friendly, good food and good value.


Zagreb is about the same, just bigger.I would divide Central European capitals by their representativeness, attractiveness and size in this way:
1.Vienna
2.Zagreb
3.Ljubljana

Note this is just a categorization, in the 1)category would probably fit Prague and Budapest as well.

----------


## coolman

would love to go to Rome

----------


## Aristander

I really liked London, being able to understand the natives was a big plus. I also enjoyed Amsterdam it is a fun place to spend a couple of days. Rome was my favorite. Great place, noisy, congested and hot in the summer, but a wonderful place. After several days I got where my ability to speak Spanish had transformed into an ability to understand Italian. Truthfully I had less trouble understanding Italian than I did understanding some people in Scotland. 
Naples was beautiful, but scared the feces out of me. In the first 5 minutes of getting off the train, I saw a fellow get his stomach sliced open right inside the station. Then a couple of hours later not far from our hotel my wife was nearly knocked down by a couple on a Vespa trying to steal her handbag, they missed her bag but got a Japanese ladies about 15 meters down the sidewalk.

----------


## bud

I really liked Edinburgh!

----------


## ricjoseph96

Well same thing is been given to the post prior to this post and i still have the same question ,again the list carried all of the well know cities from Europe but again there are some very good Swiss cities were missing;Bern,Geneva,Zurich.although i don't belong to Switzerland but i had been to these cities and i really love these cities,so why excluded these cities?

Regards:Bebo Kobo :Good Job:

----------


## Gavroche

Nice isn't very beautiful... :Confused: ...less than Toulouse or Nantes  :Cool V: 

Amsterdam must be in the top 5... :Heart:

----------


## Maciamo

> Nice isn't very beautiful......less than Toulouse or Nantes 
> 
> Amsterdam must be in the top 5...


Tastes do vary a lot between people. For me, there is no way that Toulouse is more beautiful than Nice. But I don't really like raw brick, and I love colourful façades...

----------


## spongetaro

> Tastes do vary a lot between people. For me, there is no way that Toulouse is more beautiful than Nice. But I don't really like raw brick, and I love colourful façades...



You can also find Russian architecture (orthodox church, hotel, palace) from the Belle epoque in Nice

----------


## Sid71

There are many and to name a few I would say:
Venice
Rome
Florence
Barcelona
Madrid
Amsterdam
Paris

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

It all depends on what you are interested in, of course. I love ancient architecture, and among my favourite places in Europe are Heidelberg, Tarragona, Segovia, Edinburgh, Prague, Antwerp, Torino, London, Dresden, and many more, mostly because the cultural offer is wide and the city has a special feeling.

----------


## cycle

Why isnt Edinburgh on the list.
Edinburgh Castle, The National Museum of Scotland,The Royal Mile, The Scottish Parliament, Arthurs Seat, The Royal Yacht.
It would take a week to list all of Edinburghs attractions never mind visit them.

----------


## Knovas

Amsterdam is great. I think also Athens it's not bad, but more for cultural reasons...it's not the same sensation like in Amsterdam walking in the streets.

----------


## fromSpain

> Based on my experience of travelling and living around Europe, I would like to make a list the the best cities by category, rating them respectively 1A, 1B, 2A, 2B, 3A and 3B. Note that I have listed Nordic countries or Ireland, and have only been to Praha and Budapest in Eastern Europe. Basically, the numeral ranking is about the overall beauty/quality, while the letters refer to the length of stay to fully enjoy the city (A the longest, C the shortest).
> 
> *1A : outstanding cities with enough sights for 1 to 2 weeks*
> 
> London
> Rome
> Florence
> Paris
> 
> ...


Hi!

It seems like you liked Spain!
Glad to learn that!  :Cool V: 

Regards

----------


## fjolla

I have visited several european cities but for me Barcelona is number one ,very beautiful city

----------


## Knovas

Barcelona is getting worst. Actually, going through La Rambla at night it's a shame due to prostitution and other things. Years ago was much better.

----------


## Tony

Hi
What do you think of St. Pitersburg and Kyiv please if you ever visited. Stambul's architecture isn't really european.
Thanks

----------


## Raiden

Bucharest is a beautiful destination... Filled with culture and a mix of architecture. If you do go just make sure to be careful and not come off too touristy... There are areas that are less than savory.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

I've been there, but wasn't impressed that much. Sorry to say this, but actually it was one of the ugliest cities I've ever seen. I rather prefer the towns of Transylvania, Sighisoara, Sibiu and Cluj Napoca to be precise, I loved it there!

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

I loved the decadent air in Bucharest, you can see it was once a vibrant and rich city. The little churches scattered all over town are fantastic. Taxi drivers seem slightly more honest than in Berlin, funny enough...

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Don't know, until today I never took a cap in Berlin.

----------


## PaschalisB

I disagree with Athens being 2A and Rome 1A, I find them very similar and Athens is in general more tourist friendly and has more to offer than Rome. For the rest 1A's I agree.

----------


## Franco

> I loved the decadent air in Bucharest, you can see it was once a vibrant and rich city. The little churches scattered all over town are fantastic. Taxi drivers seem slightly more honest than in Berlin, funny enough...



Bucharest is considered the Paris of the East (whatever that means).I've never been to there though. My favourite European city is Prague. A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E.

----------


## Vallicanus

> I disagree with Athens being 2A and Rome 1A, I find them very similar and Athens is in general more tourist friendly and has more to offer than Rome. For the rest 1A's I agree.


You are kidding, right?

Athens has little of historical and cultural interest with the important exception of the Acropolis.
 :Thinking:

----------


## how yes no 3

tastes are different...

I liked London, Valencia and Barcelona...

----------


## kanwal

Hi

I am a new member of this forum...Please suggest me which should be my first city to visit Europe.....I want to visit the whole Europe....

----------


## LeBrok

Start in Ólafsvík finish in Дербент, you'll see all Europe on your way. ;)

----------


## kanwal

> Start in Ólafsvík finish in Дербент, you'll see all Europe on your way. ;)


Sorry I don't have that big budget and that long holidays.....May be few nice and close cities......I would love to see hertiage stuff.....

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Tough, Kanwal, we are all born in Europe and only have seen a fraction of it... If you have just a couple of weeks, and limited cash, just buy "Europe on a shoestring" (http://www.amazon.com/Lonely-Planet-.../dp/1740593146), you can't go wrong...

----------


## kristofluyten

Seems like a pretty good list.

Although Barcelona can come higher for me also.

About time I go visit some other cities again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stacey

Where is Vilnius?:)

----------


## kanwal

> Tough, Kanwal, we are all born in Europe and only have seen a fraction of it... If you have just a couple of weeks, and limited cash, just buy "Europe on a shoestring" , you can't go wrong...


Thanks dear...M ok with Cash...M an IT professional in New Zealand.....hopefully I ll get 20-25 days off from work..so what do you suggest in this kind of scenerio...I would love to see cultural and heritage stuff......

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Here is what i would do if I were in your situation: get a month-long Euro railway pass and do this trip: London-Brussels-Paris-Strasbourg-Cologne-Heidelberg-Torino-Roma-Venice-Salzburg-Viena-Prague-Berlin and fly back home. 
Second option, not so much time on the road: London-Brussels-Paris-Barcelona-Torino-Roma-Viena-Prague.
Hope it helps. You can also get a look at the Unesco heritage sites to make a list that better suits your tastes (http://www.amazon.com/World-Heritage...5350878&sr=8-1)

----------


## kanwal

> Here is what i would do if I were in your situation: get a month-long Euro railway pass and do this trip: London-Brussels-Paris-Strasbourg-Cologne-Heidelberg-Torino-Roma-Venice-Salzburg-Viena-Prague-Berlin and fly back home. 
> Second option, not so much time on the road: London-Brussels-Paris-Barcelona-Torino-Roma-Viena-Prague.
> Hope it helps. You can also get a look at the Unesco heritage sites to make a list that better suits your tastes


Hey the 1st option sounds great...but do you think it will be easy to cover these many cities in 25 days or so......and sorry I dint get what you meant by "not so much time on the road"....I have read it that euro-rail is a really popular way of transportation...So i think i ll read the books u suggested and will go by euro-rail and pick few cities from the 1st option....

One more thing your option one list is missing Barcelona and Amsterdam....are they too far away??....Is there any website or something which u are aware of where I can see the route and pick cities???

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

The first option will have you on the road a lot, the second not as long. I would check Wikipedia, Wikitravel and Google-picture your destinations to have a clear idea of what you want to prioritize. As for the trains schedules, visit http://www.eurail.com/home

----------


## kanwal

> The first option will have you on the road a lot, the second not as long. I would check Wikipedia, Wikitravel and Google-picture your destinations to have a clear idea of what you want to prioritize. As for the trains schedules, visit


Thanks a lot for your help  :Smiling:

----------


## hope

Or the seven Glens of Antrim..N.Ireland. Some of the most beautiful natural scenery that can stand above many others.IMO
But of course this is not a city! Yet you can go to Belfast in the North and onto Dublin in the South..both beautiful and lots of great period buildings. Also good food and night life!

----------


## Tomjo

this is a rather uninspired list. it is for people who prefer not to travel with an open mind and on trodden paths. Or the author is old, if not in age, so in mind. Or he is from somewhere very far from Europe, for Asians f.e. clichés help to reduce the complexity of a one-week-visit to Europe (the same being true vice-versa, i.e. Europeans visiting Asia). I for example used to detest Berlin when it was devided, but in 2012 it has as much to discover as London or Paris- only in very different way, away from imperial-museal aspects, it is Europe today. And the quality of life is much better than in those cities, and at least Paris I know intimately. But all depends on what you want. I believe there are so many splendid places in Eastern Europe to be seen that suffer from ignorance about them or a wrong cliche. Just a thought.

----------


## jonssmith5

1.Dubrovnik - Croatia
My own 'Great Wall of China' 

2.Amsterdam - The Netherlands 

3.Berlin - Germany 

4.Switzerland - See everything! 
(It's a small country)

5.The Plitvice Lakes - Croatia


universal in orlando|orlando universal|universal studios orlando|seaworld orlando|best of orlando

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Italian daily La Stampa (Turin) proposes its lectors to discover 10 lesser-known (down to "where-the Hell-is it"...) cities in Europe:

Amiens (FR), Battle (GB), Burg Satzvey (GER), Luxembourg (LUX), Haarlem (HOL), Klaipèda (LIT), La Coruña (SP), Lancut (PL), Olomouc (CZ) and Tartu (EST).

http://viaggi.lastampa.it/foto/le-di...-europa/page/1

----------


## Maciamo

> Italian daily La Stampa (Turin) proposes its lectors to discover 10 lesser-known (down to "where-the Hell-is it"...) cities in Europe:
> 
> Amiens (FR), Battle (GB), Burg Satzvey (GER), Luxembourg (LUX), Haarlem (HOL), Klaipèda (LIT), La Coruña (SP), Lancut (PL), Olomouc (CZ) and Tartu (EST).
> 
> http://viaggi.lastampa.it/foto/le-di...-europa/page/1


Some of these destinations are already covered by Eupedia:

- Amiens (not that good except the cathedral)
- Battle (nothing special really)
- Luxembourg (must-see)
- Haarlem (outstanding)

----------


## jonathan2340

Hello everyone. I am jon from USA> I am new here. I am here to ask you the best cities to visit in France and best hotels in which i can stay for long time. There should be luxurious hotels. Keep it up.

----------


## spongetaro

> Hello everyone. I am jon from USA> I am new here. I am here to ask you the best cities to visit in France and best hotels in which i can stay for long time. There should be luxurious hotels. Keep it up.


Outside of Paris, the cities of the French rivera like Nice, Cannes, Monaco and Antibes are Beautiful. You may also apperciate cities of Alsace (near the German border) like Strasbourg and Colmar but also small villages like Riquewihr and Ribeauvillé (famous for the Wines and food). If you go to Paris, Normandy is not too far. The coast is famous for its landscape and the D-Day beaches. Near the border with Brittany, the Mount Saint Michel is also wonderful to visit.


For the luxurious hotel you may find them in the French riviera, in Cannes (Carlton, Hilton, Martinez) and Nice (Negresco).
There are also luxurious Houses on the coast and in the Hinterland (Saint Paul, Vence...).

----------


## Sybilla

My classifics, according to my personal experience/tastes is:

*1A PLACES TO SPEND 1 TO UP 2 WEEKS*:
- Rome (2 weeks)
- Paris (2 weeks)
- Venice (2 weeks)
- Berlin (10 days)
- Munich (a week)

*1B: PLACES TO SPEND SEVERAL DAYS UP TO 1 WEEK*:
- Florence (3 days)
- Neaples and the Amalphitan coast (1 week )
- Athens (4 days)
- Cortina D'Ampezzo (5-6 days)
- Interlaken (CH) (5 days)
- Neuchatel (CH) (2 days)
- Luzern (2 days)
- Milan (5-6 days)
*
1C (PLACES TO SPEND 1 DAY):
-* Olympia 
- Delphi
- San Marino
- Nürnberg
- Bern

OUT OF EUROPE
*1A:
*- Sydey (1 week-2 weeks)
*
1B:
-*Kuala Lumpur (4-5 days)
-Surfers Paradise (5 days)

I have only put in the list places that I have visited and the time I'd suggest to spend there.

----------


## Abdullah2

My boss is as well keen of YouTube comical video clips, he also watch these even in place of work hehehe..

----------


## albanopolis

A city founded in year 1 and constantly inhabited is Istambul. Orient and Ocident clash right there. Ancient ruins, new ruins, man made disasters, god made disasters, beautifull buidings, ugly buildings, white people, black people, yellow pepole are all there. Its a small microcosmos. For people like me, who always check the finances, thats the city to visit. One sees the world in one shot. Fot people with limitlees money resources is good to see all the above mentioned cities.

----------


## Maciamo

> My classifics, according to my personal experience/tastes is:
> 
> *1A PLACES TO SPEND 1 TO UP 2 WEEKS*:
> - Rome (2 weeks)
> - Paris (2 weeks)
> - Venice (2 weeks)
> - Berlin (10 days)
> - Munich (a week)
> 
> ...


I am very surprised that you would need a week to see all the sights in Munich. After two days I didn't know what to do. Please don't count excursions from Munich to the rest of Bavaria. That would completely offset the ranking.

Likewise, Sydney can be seen in a two or three days. It doesn't deserve one or two weeks (unless you got lost walking around the suburbs  :Wink:  ).

On the other hand, 3 days in Florence is definitely not enough to see all the important sights. It deserves at least a full week, and in my opinion longer than Venice, because Venice has very few museums or places that can be visited inside.

Cortina D'Ampezzo is a ski resort, so there are no sight per se. Same for Surfer's Paradise (I hated that place, btw).

----------


## BakodiP

If you're in Hungary you should definitely visit the city of Győr (NW-Hungary) for a one day trip. It has some beautiful baroque buildings and a marvelous atmosphere. Also the Archabbey of Panonhalma is only a half an hour drive from Győr. It's part of the UNESCO World Heritage!

----------


## alexpich

I think I like to live in London for the amazing party life in there. The scenery is also good with all the majestic pieces all over.

----------


## Vallicanus

> If you're in Hungary you should definitely visit the city of Győr (NW-Hungary) for a one day trip. It has some beautiful baroque buildings and a marvelous atmosphere. Also the Archabbey of Panonhalma is only a half an hour drive from Győr. It's part of the UNESCO World Heritage!


Budapest has better architecture and more hospitable people than Prague or Vienna. :Smile:

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

London and Paris are my favorites.

----------


## Brokensword

> Yes, I have been to Istanbul. I have now added it to the list. I hesitated between 1A, 1B and 2A. I saw almost everything in my guidebook in about 5 days, so I opted for 1B.


5 Days would not be enough to see all in Istanbul. I have been there many times yet many places i have not seen.

Ofc, depends on what you want to see...

----------


## Pax Augusta

> I heard Rome is a chaotic city ,so Rome should out of 1A .


Less than any Chinese big city.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> London and Paris are my favorites.


Paris much better than London.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Based on my experience of travelling and living around Europe, I would like to make a list the the best cities by category, rating them respectively 1A, 1B, 2A, 2B, 3A and 3B. Note that I have listed Nordic countries or Ireland, and have only been to Praha and Budapest in Eastern Europe. Basically, the numeral ranking is about the overall beauty/quality, while the letters refer to the length of stay to fully enjoy the city (A the longest, C the shortest).
> 
> *1A : outstanding cities with enough sights for 1 to 2 weeks*
> 
> London
> Rome
> Florence
> Paris
> 
> ...



Congrats, Maciamo. One of the best selection I have ever found. Very accurated too.

----------


## Maleth



----------


## Angela

> 


I don't think I can wait until 2018, Maleth. :) I don't know if I ever mentioned it, but there's a wonderful book of historical fiction called The Disorderly Knights by Dorothy Dunnett which is set on Malta in 1551. Malta has captured my imagination ever since then. 

It's the next thing on my bucket list.

----------


## Maleth

> I don't think I can wait until 2018, Maleth. :) I don't know if I ever mentioned it, but there's a wonderful book of historical fiction called The Disorderly Knights by Dorothy Dunnett which is set on Malta in 1551. Malta has captured my imagination ever since then. 
> 
> It's the next thing on my bucket list.


It would be good to meet up if you ever visit, and in a short distance around there are other great historical things to visit too that you will find very interesting :) The Valletta harbour was also the scene of a great battle (prior to the Turkish 4 month siege) in connection with the Sicilian Vespers. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Malta

I wasn't aware of the book. Had a look on amazon and it looks like a good read. Thank you for bringing the book to my attention

----------


## Angela

> It would be good to meet up if you ever visit, and in a short distance around there are other great historical things to visit too that you will find very interesting :) The Valletta harbour was also the scene of a great battle (prior to the Turkish 4 month siege) in connection with the Sicilian Vespers. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Malta
> 
> I wasn't aware of the book. Had a look on amazon and it looks like a good read. Thank you for bringing the book to my attention


It sounds like a plan!

----------


## Maleth

> It sounds like a plan!


.............................................

thumbs up.jpg

----------


## Honey

Maciamo! It is the huge list that you shared. I know these all are stunning and alluring cities of the United Kingdom. I am a tourist but I did not visit them all. My most favorite cities are Venice and London and I have been there several times. I love the attractions of London and the atmosphere of the Venice. In the last week of this month I am going to visit the New York. I am very excited for this.

----------


## FunkyWanderer

I love Leon in France

----------


## FunkyWanderer

I drove from Rome to Paris over a week staying in multiple cities... I'd recommend that to anyone

----------


## Mikey123

Krakow of course!!!

----------


## Berry_083

Swedish, here, so I'm not being biased if I say the island of Tenerife has to be the best place in Europe :)

----------


## Garrick

There are a lot of beautiful cities in the Europe. If I have to decide, definitely Budapest. Athens is the certainly in the shortlist. I love Spain but I wasn't in Madrid and I cannot evaluate. Some Italian smaller cities are amazing, for example Verona. As city for life for me Berlin is at the top.

----------


## Vallicanus

Bergamo (Upper town) and Mantua are beautiful.

Madrid is impressive.

----------


## Dalmat

NYTimes made a video report on Split, Croatia, worth a watch to anybody interested 

http://www.nytimes.com/video/travel/...-in-split.html

----------


## Maleth



----------


## Maleth



----------


## JinJin

I think the first cities to visit are Paris, Venice and Rome. But very often those cities or towns that are not very popular may be even more interesting.

----------


## Sammi Boyce

Barcelona is my number one..Although I have enjoyed Amsterdam and Berlin too.

----------


## monai089

So amzing this guide.i really envy you!!!

----------


## spoon

Florence...

----------


## draj

> Barcelona is my number one..Although I have enjoyed Amsterdam and Berlin too.


I agree with you..and would like to add Rotterdam and Dubrovnik to those 3, amazing cities..

----------


## Nerys

Favorite 3 Copenhagen, Oslo and Bergen.

----------


## michaelmanson

Barcelona, Paris, Florence...

----------


## dia38europe

Wow, so many places you visited. Let us know what's next.

----------


## adamgilcristt

Milan, ItalyGdansk, PolandAthens, GreeceSan Sebastian, SpainPorto, PortugalAmsterdam, Netherlands
These are the best cities to visit in Europe. In this season I would recommend to visit Amsterdam and enjoy with the full bloom of Tulip flowers in world largest garden.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

London, with decent weather, should genuinely be 1A*. There's just so much to do.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Milan, ItalyGdansk, PolandAthens, GreeceSan Sebastian, SpainPorto, PortugalAmsterdam, Netherlands
> These are the best cities to visit in Europe. In this season I would recommend to visit Amsterdam and enjoy with the full bloom of Tulip flowers in world largest garden.


Amsterdam is incredibly overrated, I went there for 3 or 4 days and even then we basically had fully experienced the city.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> I agree with you..and would like to add Rotterdam and Dubrovnik to those 3, amazing cities..


Dubrovnik is incredibly boring so I'm not sure what you're talking about.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

One city that is pretty underrated is Budapest - it's scenic and orderly and there's a pretty decent amount to do.

Make sure you don't get ripped off by the predatory cabs that wait outside airports and train stations though, as with all cities

----------


## ruskabajka

the most underestimated is Belgrade....

----------


## sofitofi

St. Petersburg is one of the most beautiful cities, seriously. It has its flaws of course. Things like seasonal price rising, weather conditions, that should be taken into account. Choosing a hotel in Russia is another kind of quest, once I picked one without thinking and my trip was, honestly, almost ruined. But it was worth it anyway, I will get back there again. Articles like this actually help https://www.tripoto.com/trip/how-to-...-5cc4a67d4d56c, at least you'll know what to pay attention on. Good luck!

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> St. Petersburg is one of the most beautiful cities, seriously. It has its flaws of course. Things like seasonal price rising, weather conditions, that should be taken into account. Choosing a hotel in Russia is another kind of quest, once I picked one without thinking and my trip was, honestly, almost ruined. But it was worth it anyway, I will get back there again. Articles like this actually help https://www.tripoto.com/trip/how-to-...-5cc4a67d4d56c, at least you'll know what to pay attention on. Good luck!


I met a new York women who had visited ST Petersburg. she said to me if you see this city you would no longer wander why the revolution broke in Russia. Everything Russia produced was spend there for one single family

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Amsterdam is incredibly overrated, I went there for 3 or 4 days and even then we basically had fully experienced the city.


in every city you go as a visitor you most likely stay downtown. so the bigger the city, the bigger its downtown. when you visit a city one should have a purpose,. I believe you are not into museums, if you ere you would spend a day in a single museum. I guess you skimmed the scenery of Amsterdam, and that's why there was not much else to do

----------


## RogerRog

Wow, interesting post. I've visited all places from 2A section and I love them. Those cities are beautiful and have so many different cool and stunning places to visit.

----------


## [email protected]

1. I can go back to London anytime (yeah, it can be wet). There is so much to see and most places are worth a repeat. 
2. Berlin is a marvel to anyone who lived through the Wall period. I'm also impressed (or is it shocked) at how eager everyone seems to be to destroy relics of the Soviet era (Leipzig showed the same dislike/hatred of that period).
3. Venice can't be missed, but the decay of the city is almost too sad for a revisit.
4. I didn't get a good chance to see Paris (chaperone for a busload of students), but I'd go back in an instant (if the yellow jackets calm down).

----------


## [email protected]

> St. Petersburg is one of the most beautiful cities, seriously. It has its flaws of course. Things like seasonal price rising, weather conditions, that should be taken into account. Choosing a hotel in Russia is another kind of quest, once I picked one without thinking and my trip was, honestly, almost ruined. But it was worth it anyway, I will get back there again. Articles like this actually help https://www.tripoto.com/trip/how-to-...-5cc4a67d4d56c, at least you'll know what to pay attention on. Good luck!


I liked St. Petersburg, but I wouldn't go back; Russian officials (immigration types) were way too nasty. Same story with Hong Kong. I suppose I've been spoiled, I expect to be treated like a guest, not a criminal.

----------


## RosieRosie

If we talk about architecture, there is nothing better than Antwerp. An incredible combination of timeless classics and modernity.

----------


## Wheal

My husband will be going to Amsterdam for a few weeks for work, and lucky me, I get to go. I'll have quite a bit of time on my hands, where do you suggest for day trips?

----------


## capita

*Budapest*, Hungary. Thousands of people from all over the world have voted for *Budapest* as the best European destination 2019.Braga, Portugal.Monte Isola, Italy.Metz, France.Poznan, Poland.Málaga, Spain.Geneva, Switzerland.Cavtat, Croatia.

----------


## Duarte

I know Spain: Madrid, Toledo, San Sebastián, but I don’t know the Andalusia. According to some DNA results my ancient roots pass way by ancient Andalucia, mainly Cordoba and Granada. These are my next destinations in vacances by Europe, after the control of pandemic around the world. I believe that will be a great vacation.

----------


## Charlie Roarke

I would pick Barcelona, Rome, Florence, and Venice.

----------


## Charlie Roarke

> i agree with amsterdam, its a great city, but just for a couple of days. Paris is amazing, so agree with it too!!!! Curious enough but I really enjoyed my stay in... Antarctica. Only a few people there and subzero temperatures which is great for proper ageing :) travelled there via this company.


Paris is good for tourism but not for living, my opinion, it is much too expensive for that.

----------


## Liverskaya

_I think you forgot to mention Zurich. This's a wonderful city._

----------


## Giorgi

Tbilisi, Georgia.
Everyone here thinks that this is Asia, but Georgia is a European country.

----------


## Ceribell

I was lucky enough to visit the Netherlands a few years ago. Utrecht was by far my favorite location, we stayed in an ancient canal house. It is a lovely city, with lots to see and do.

----------

